

IPad Mini Now in my Hands (Gallery, Video) - mikecane
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/10/01/ipad-mini-now-in-my-hands-gallery-video

======
3am_hackernews
Is the iPad Mini really the _'...at the moment the most sought after device in
the tech blogosphere....'_?

